# cat import from egypt to Bangkok



## tabagirl (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi

Wonder if anyone can help re: above! We have two cats (house cats) which we moved with us from the UK to Egypt 3 years ago. Are now looking to move to Bangkok and would like to know if there will be any probs in bringing them with us. Have read that Thailand will not allow entry if coming from a rabies infected country. (They are fully inoculated etc and had rabies injection prior to moved to Egypt. Any help/advice would be appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

tabagirl said:


> Any help/advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Cheers


hi. there are no problems - just procedures and requirements... specific to the country you are leaving, to the airline you are flying with, and to the country you are flying to. you have to sort out the first two. start by seeing a local vet and googling online to find out the rules. then the same for the airline (call and check their web site)

the thailand end is reasonably easy if you have your paperwork in order.


EDIT: Refer Rule 10: Links that advertise other competing forums will be removed immediately.


----------



## kailin04 (Feb 27, 2012)

tabagirl said:


> Hi
> 
> Wonder if anyone can help re: above! We have two cats (house cats) which we moved with us from the UK to Egypt 3 years ago. Are now looking to move to Bangkok and would like to know if there will be any probs in bringing them with us. Have read that Thailand will not allow entry if coming from a rabies infected country. (They are fully inoculated etc and had rabies injection prior to moved to Egypt. Any help/advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Cheers


Hello, 

I'm currently leaving in Egypt and I'll move to Bangkok end of April  My cat has already travelled so he has the regular stuffs (microchip, rabies diagnostic, rabies vaccination).

Can you please share with me your experience in both countries ? Did you face any issue ? 

Thank you very much for your help.


----------

